# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2018



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2018 às 03:30)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Ago 2018 às 14:27)

Boas, por aqui 33.5°C, os 34 previstos para hoje estão no papo...


----------



## qwerl (1 Ago 2018 às 14:35)

Boa tarde, por Canelas estão *30,0ºC*, a mínima foi de *14,7ºC
*
Vento fraco e algum calor, mas perfeitamente suportável**


----------



## João Pedro (1 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Boas,

Aqui pelo Porto Atlântico ainda uns muito suportáveis 25,6ºC 
A previsão para sábado já se aproxima, no entanto, perigosamente dos 40ºC...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Vai subindo lentamente; 25,9ºC agora. Mais para o centro, a estação da Proteção Civil já vai quase nos 31ºC.


----------



## rokleon (1 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Na Feira a estação (mais perto da Feira) a apontar cerca de 30º C. Eu diria uns 33/34º C, mas não deve ter atualizado a hora ainda. Hoje começou a Viagem Medieval e fui lá há pouco tempoe a sensação térmica não é muito agradável, por vezes com a brisa maritima a fazer-se sentir para aliviar o calor. Nem quero imaginar para o interior do país...


----------



## qwerl (1 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Vai aquecendo por aqui, sigo com *32,7ºC*, já ultrapassou os 31ºC previstos pelo IPMA


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Ago 2018 às 16:20)

35°C já atingidos por aqui.  Prevêem 44 para sábado, dá medo mas duvido


----------



## qwerl (1 Ago 2018 às 17:27)

Até agora máxima de *34,2ºC*, já ultrapassou a máxima prevista em 3ºC, amanhã é que vai ser com os 38ºC previstos

Neste momento *33,8ºC* e vento nulo


----------



## João Pedro (1 Ago 2018 às 17:34)

Continua a subir: 28.1ºC aqui e 29ºC no ISEP. A da Proteção Civil foi ao ar, estava com -18ºC aqui há uma meia hora... não aguentou os 31 está visto...
S. Gens com máxima de 28,8ºC. A máxima prevista para hoje pelo IPMA era de 29ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Ago 2018 às 22:53)

23°C e uma brisa fresca aqui. Redondezas entre os 25/26°C, bendita inversão


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2018 às 23:12)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Aqui pelo Porto Atlântico ainda uns muito suportáveis 25,6ºC
> A previsão para sábado já se aproxima, no entanto, perigosamente dos 40ºC...


Como isto se está a por nem no Porto te safas, vais ter que gramar com o gajo

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (1 Ago 2018 às 23:38)

Já em Esmoriz, por aqui temperatura estagnada nos 18,5ºC. Nortada moderada durante a tarde. Onde é que anda o calor?


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Ago 2018 às 00:49)

Boas,

as noites frescas desta zona lá me vão safando. Ainda ontem a mínima foi aos 12 °C 

EMA a registar 21,6 °C há uma hora.


Amanhã/hoje a máxima já estará noutro patamar. Acredito que ande à volta dos 38/39 °C.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2018 às 07:01)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *22.8 ºc*. 

Neste momento já 24.8ºc, vento ENE  12Km/h e 57% HR.

Dia muito quente em perspectiva


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 07:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Como isto se está a por nem no Porto te safas, vais ter que gramar com o gajo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Voltou a baixar... voltamos à quinta-feira, hoje portanto, como o dia mais quente com 37ºC. Para sábado já só estão previstos 33ºC. Ou seja, certezas certezas só lá para domingo teremos... 

Aqui pela "costa" ainda uns agradáveis 20,1ºC a esta hora, ao contrário do centro do Porto que já vai bem lançado para os 30ºC tal como o @Snifa mencionou. HR nos 95%. Céu esbranquiçado.

Vou andar pelos arredores da Serra d'Arga hoje em trabalho de campo, vamos lá ver o que vou apanhar por lá... Para o lado de Ponte de Lima vai andar pelos 40ºC...


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 10:23)

Bom dia,

Já vai nos 30,4ºC.


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 10:55)

Bom dia a todos, aqui já vai nos 30ºC


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2018 às 11:19)

Boas,

já com *32.5ºc* 

Vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2018 às 11:25)

Bom dia, bom dia!!!

Que caloraça gente. Que caloraça.
Depois dos *33,4ºC* de *Tmáx* de *ontem*, a madrugada trouxe uma *Tmín* de *17,4ºC*.
Bem bom para refrescar..Bem bom.

A esta hora já se sente o calor impiedoso. Obviamente que para esta zona já é um bocadinho alto, se considerarmos que normalmente aquece até às 16-17h (a não ser quando entra alguma brisa vinda das zonas mais litorais).

*Tactual: 32,4ºC
Hr: 42%
*​Estive a ver os pormenores da previsão e dos aviso lançados. Braga, e bem, apresenta aviso vermelho pela persistência de temperaturas elevadas. Como não gosto que algumas gentes fiquem mal, tomei a liberdade de ver o que o Marco de Canaveses terá por estes dias:

*5, REPITO, 5 dias de mínimas tropicais e 5, REPITO, 5 dias de máximas acima dos 40ºC.






IPMA, IPMA, estás aí?!
ACABOU-SE A TINTA VERMELHA para os avisos?*


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 11:28)

Passado uma hora já aumentou mais 3ºC. Vai agora nos 33,3ºC.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2018 às 11:29)

*33ºc* actuais, sempre a subir, está um ar esbranquiçado, bruma de poeira


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 12:08)

A subir bastante rápido, está nos 35,9ºC.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2018 às 12:33)

Que grande bafo,  sigo com 35.4°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 12:47)

E continua a subida, vai nos 37,8ºC.


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2018 às 12:57)

36.5°c 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2018 às 13:06)

42°c em Valongo? Alguém confirma

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (2 Ago 2018 às 14:12)

Neste momento 33,6 ºC


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 42°c em Valongo? Alguém confirma
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Gandra, 38.5°C pelo carro às 14h. Os 40 só mais logo


----------



## qwerl (2 Ago 2018 às 14:34)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, à beira da praia está fresquinho, com *26,8ºC A* lestada não foi marcada durante a manhã, o vento esteve quase sempre nulo, logo as zonas costeiras não aquecem tanto

Muita poeira no ar, céu esbranquiçado


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2018 às 14:45)

*39°C*
O vento deve começar a rodar para o quadrante marítimo não tarda e o aquecimento acabará felizmente


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 15:18)

Vai nos 39,5ºC, a subir bastante devagar.


----------



## AJCS (2 Ago 2018 às 15:35)

Subiu para 34,6ºC


----------



## Tonton (2 Ago 2018 às 15:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia, bom dia!!!
> 
> Que caloraça gente. Que caloraça.
> Depois dos *33,4ºC* de *Tmáx* de *ontem*, a madrugada trouxe uma *Tmín* de *17,4ºC*.
> ...



Amigo, atenção que os avisos são sempre só para 3 dias...


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2018 às 16:06)

Desci com o auriol junto ao ribeiro sempre à sombra, registava *40.6°C*.


----------



## 1337 (2 Ago 2018 às 16:21)

Algo influenciou a EMA de Ponte de Lima, talvez regarem o milho, fez acumular 4.1 mm e baixou a temp para 35ºC quando já registei mais de 39ºC


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Uma verdadeira estufa lá fora...   Estaçao wunderground mais perto a marcar 36ºC 
https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pt/feira


----------



## rokleon (2 Ago 2018 às 16:24)

rokleon disse:


> Uma verdadeira estufa lá fora...   Estaçao wunderground mais perto a marcar 36ºC
> https://www.wunderground.com/weather/pt/feira


Com temperatura aparente de 38.8ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2018 às 16:55)

Boa tarde.

Ohhhh, não bati a máxima. :\
Mesmo assim muito calor, sente-se um ar abafado - hoje há mais humidade do que em anos anteriores com temperaturas similares. Logo está mais desagradável.
Registei o indice de calor (ver aqui: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Índice_de_calor) mais alto da história da estação, com 39,6ºC. A temperatura aparente também foi a mais alta registada: 40,2ºC.
Há bastante poeira no ar, num misto de bruma e poeiras, dando um tom levemente cinzento ao céu.


*Tmín: 17,4ºC (06.22h)
Tmáx: 38,2ºC (15.39h)

Tactual: 37,8ºC
Hr: 29%*​



Tonton disse:


> Amigo, atenção que os avisos são sempre só para 3 dias...


Concordo. Mas temos 3 que podem perfeitamente encaixar em aviso vermelho, tal como Braga encaixou.
Pelo que observo apenas as capitais de distrito servem para os avisos. Distritos como o Porto e Viana do Castelo, com as respectivas capitais tão próximas ao Atlântico, deviam ter uma atenção devida às zonas mais interiores como o de Braga.


----------



## PedroGPRO (2 Ago 2018 às 16:56)

Boa Tarde

Grande calor que aqui está , marca os 36ºC em Santa Maria da Feira  .


----------



## AJCS (2 Ago 2018 às 17:44)

Temp. máxima registada 36,8ºC
Na faixa costeira deve haver um pequena diminuição de temp. devido a brisa que sopra do mar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2018 às 19:03)

38°c por aqui

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2018 às 19:28)

Ainda com 35°C  será hoje que tenho uma mínima tropical?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Ago 2018 às 19:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Ainda com 35°C  será hoje que tenho uma mínima tropical?


Certamente que sim devido a poeira do deserto.por aqui não vai descer dos 23°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Ago 2018 às 20:27)

Boas,
Gondomar 
Sol amarelado, doentio 
Céu com poeiras 
34°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (2 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

Boas 

Máxima anual de *37.0 ºc* 

Neste momento ainda 31.1 ºc e vento fraco. 

Hoje ao fim do dia, um sol completamente filtrado pelas poeiras do deserto:


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Ago 2018 às 21:34)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Certamente que sim devido a poeira do deserto.por aqui não vai descer dos 23°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Ontem a mínima foi de 17 e eram previstos 22. Há anos que nem tenho noites tropicais porque aqui é uma zona de inversão  Entretanto estão 27 graus.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

Por aqui ainda bastante quente com 30,1°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

Boa noite.

Afinal a *Tmáx de hoje* foi ligeiramente mais alta. Como tenho um termómetro de mercúrio de máximas no abrigo meteorológico, lá fui ver o valor real da mesma: *38,6ºC*.
Sempre são mais 0,4ºC do que a do sensor da Oregon.
Já verifiquei noutras ocasiões que o sensor digital tende a dar valores ligeiramente (porque é mesmo por décimas) diferentes do termómetro de mercúrio.
Também tenho um termómetro de álcool para as mínimas, mas aí não tenho notado diferenças maior do que 2 décimas, tanto acima como abaixo, o que posso considerar como excelente.

A noite continua quentinha, para os meus padrões, claro!
Sigo com *24,9ºC* e *Hr* de *45%*.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

"Boas" noites... 

Dia "interessante" hoje por terras de Arga; apesar de não tão quente como noutros locais do país, deu bem para "provar" um calorzinho que já há muito não provava... o que valeu foi mesmo o ar condicionado da carripana  Não deu para fazer medições, estava num grupo e as paragens eram breves, mas imagino que o momento mais quente que apanhámos cá fora tenha sido por volta das 15h00. A essa hora estavam 32ºC em Vila Praia de Âncora e estando nós alguns 15 km para o interior a sensação de bafo escaldante diz-me que estariam uns 36/37ºC.

Já pelo Porto, por volta das 20h00, o meu sensor media uns escaldantes 32,5ºC e às 20h50 em Perafita, a escassos metros do mar, uns refrescantes 19ºC. O sol estava quase branco, um claro sinal da "visita" do Saara ao nosso cantinho... Neste momento ainda uns incríveis 29,8ºC; vai ser uma noite interessante... 

Quanto a máximas, a estação de Lordelo chegou aos 34,6ºC e a de Massarelos (IPMA) 37,3ºC.

E deixo umas fotos da saída de hoje. A luminosidade não engana, estava mesmo muito quente, até à sombra dos carvalhos na margem do Coura. A água, por sua vez, estava bem geladinha!



Coura and Minho River Valley, 02-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Coura River, 02-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra d'Arga, 02-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Serra d'Arga, 02-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 22:39)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Afinal a *Tmáx de hoje* foi ligeiramente mais alta. Como tenho um termómetro de mercúrio de máximas no abrigo meteorológico, lá fui ver o valor real da mesma: *38,6ºC*.
> Sempre são mais 0,4ºC do que a do sensor da Oregon.
> ...


O penico está a (in)verter?  Está bem mais fresco aí do que aqui!


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 22:41)

Snifa disse:


> Boas
> 
> Máxima anual de *37.0 ºc*
> 
> ...


Fantástica!  Quando eu o vi estava ainda mais branco, nunca tinha visto um pôr do sol com aquela cor. Infelizmente já não fui a tempo de o "apanhar".


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

Sem dúvida que está a (*in*)*verter*.
Raramente aqui tenho noites tropicais.
Esta noite tive *17,4ºC*, o que conjugado com uma leve brisa me refrescou a casa...
Já a noite anterior tinha ficado pelos 12,4ºC. Que bom para dormir...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 22:49)

Aristocrata disse:


> Sem dúvida que está a (*in*)*verter*.
> Raramente aqui tenho noites tropicais.
> Esta noite tive *17,4ºC*, o que conjugado com uma leve brisa me refrescou a casa...
> Já a noite anterior tinha ficado pelos 12,4ºC. Que bom para dormir...


Maravilha de penico em que tu vives!  Por cá ainda acima dos 29ºC...


----------



## Ruipedroo (2 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

Boas noites,

máxima horária de 39,2ºC registada pela EMA às 15H. 


Agora 25.8ºC.


Creio que ainda desce abaixo dos 20ºC. Assim espero...


----------



## Miguel96 (2 Ago 2018 às 23:27)

Umas surpresas, amanha teremos instabilidade, espero que todos estejam atentos amanhã


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 23:47)

Bom, 29,1ºC lá fora e 29,5ºC cá dentro. Já se podem abrir as janelas para entrar o "ar fresco"...


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2018 às 23:54)

Está bonito isto está, deu-lhe agora para subir... já vai nos 29,8ºC 
Não tenho memória de uma noite tão quente no Porto a esta hora.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Ago 2018 às 00:18)

Por aqui essas coisas tropicais não existem, 22°C  Muito difícil não descer dos 20 durante a noite cá a não ser que apareça vento de leste por alguma razão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Ago 2018 às 00:20)

24,3ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2018 às 00:24)

Boa noite sigo com 29°c 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 00:55)

Boa noite, 
Sigo com 26°C
Acho eu vou dormir na banheira ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (3 Ago 2018 às 00:57)

Boa noite

Por aqui corre uma brisa e estão *21,9ºC*. O vento de Leste não chegou aqui e a temperatura esteve praticamente todo o dia à volta dos 27ºC
Ao fim da tarde a concentração de poeiras aumentou muito e já nem se via o sol

A estação do @Joaopaulo com 30,9ºC à 1 da manhã  está mais quente lá agora do que ontem durante o dia aqui


----------



## vinc7e (3 Ago 2018 às 01:16)

Em Braga sigo com 29.6ºC não me lembro de uma temperatura tão elevada a esta hora.


----------



## clone (3 Ago 2018 às 02:16)

27ºc em S. João da Pesqueira a esta hora


----------



## AJCS (3 Ago 2018 às 06:44)

Bom dia,

Esta noite a temp. não desceu dos 23ºC
Mas um dia a tostar.


----------



## AJCS (3 Ago 2018 às 06:47)

Ontem a temp. máxima no centro de Guimarães chegou a 41,9 ºC.

A esta hora já vai com 25º C.


----------



## pimigas (3 Ago 2018 às 07:08)

O sol as 7 da manhã em Lousada...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2018 às 08:20)

Bom dia mínima tropical 25°c neste momento já marca 28°c.
Se não fosse esta poeira do deserto a temperatura era bem mais elevada.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia,
Noite excecionalmente quente por aqui, a mínima não desceu dos 25,2ºC  Noite muito mal dormida... 
Neste momento já vamos com 28,3ºC. Máxima prevista voltou a subir, agora para 35ºC. Não vi o nascer do sol, mas o céu está completamente branco devido às poeiras saarianas.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 24,0ºC e agora vai em 28,2ºC. Céu cheio de poeira e algumas nuvens da convecção de base alta que anda aqui perto.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 09:56)

De repente começou a subir rápido a temperatura, vai em 31,0ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 10:04)

Belo tombo por aqui a partir das 9 com entrada de nebulosidade. Em subida, lenta. 27,4ºC neste momento.
Muita poeira na atmosfera. Há pouco estava assim:




Saharan Dust. Porto, 03-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 10:30)

Barreira dos 30 ultrapassada... 30,1ºC neste momento.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 10:41)

Na última meia hora a temperatura deu um salto enorme! Vai em 33,9ºC,


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Ago 2018 às 11:07)

Hoje à tarde vou para a estrada caçar tempestades e ajudar os bombeiros nos incendios se encontrar algum pelo caminho. 
Granizo, trovoada seca, inundaçoes, rajadas de vento muito fortes sao de esperar, por isso estejam todos atentos e ajudem-se uns aos outros.
Nowcasting é o que vou fazer

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 11:26)

A caminho dos 35... 32,2ºC por aqui. O ISEP já vai bem lançado com 34,4ºC.
O céu continua completamente branco.


----------



## 1337 (3 Ago 2018 às 11:27)

Mínima tropical por Ponte de Lima, 20.3ºc


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 11:44)

Duas fotos tiradas à uns minutos:




Saharan dust by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Saharan dust by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 11:46)

Queda acentuada por aqui! Apenas 26,8ºC neste momento. Mais para o interior do Porto, no entanto, vai torrando... o ISEP já vai nos 35,2ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Ago 2018 às 12:28)

37ºC por aqui após mínima de 19.3ºC (tropical ainda não foi desta ).


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 12:49)

É a verdadeira montanha russa por aqui; de volta aos 31ºC. ISEP nos 32,8ºC e Proteção Civil nos 34ºC.


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 12:52)

Boa tarde 
Gondomar 
Mínima de 26,2°C
Céu esbranquiçado , com poeiras 
O sol mal se vê 
Temperatura atual de 32,8°C
54% HR 
..........
Estação Netatmo (32,8°C)
Estação globaltronics ( 32,7°C)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Ago 2018 às 13:27)

*39ºC* por aqui e muito muito abafado


----------



## Cinza (3 Ago 2018 às 14:21)

João Pedro disse:


> É a verdadeira montanha russa por aqui; de volta aos 31ºC. ISEP nos 32,8ºC e Proteção Civil nos 34ºC.



Caxinas também tem bastantes oscilações 13:39h - 22,4°C e às 14:19h 32,1°C

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 14:48)

Cinza disse:


> Caxinas também tem bastantes oscilações 13:39h - 22,4°C e às 14:19h 32,1°C
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IVILADOC3#








O "mar" está bravo... 

Anyway... sigo com 28.9ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Ago 2018 às 14:55)

João Pedro disse:


> O "mar" está bravo...
> 
> Anyway... sigo com 28.9ºC.



Ainda mais próximo do mar, a estação do Porto de Leixões segue com *38.ºC





*


----------



## guimeixen (3 Ago 2018 às 14:58)

40,2°C com o céu todo cinzento e com algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 15:07)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ainda mais próximo do mar, a estação do Porto de Leixões segue com *38.ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já está a marcar apenas 33,1ºC. Será possível tanta diferença em tão pouco tempo? Acho o valor muito alto tendo em conta o que tenho estado a ver por toda a cidade até agora.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 15:22)

33,6ºC aqui agora. Máxima do dia, até ver.
Massarelos (IPMA) já atingiu os 34,5ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Ago 2018 às 15:42)

Por aqui inferno com 41.5°C


----------



## DMartins (3 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

Guimarães:
Está doentio...
Mínima = 26.2°
Actual = 39.3°

Já estivemos com 40.7°


----------



## VRStation (3 Ago 2018 às 16:43)

*Hoje *
Agora    Máx         Mín
*36.2 °C* *38.7 °C   26.1 °C*
              13.15h    07.45h
*
Localização:*41°10.95' N 8°33.48' W - locator IN51RE33AT 
2018-08-03 16:36:02 WEST hora local em Rio Tinto, Portugal [?]
*
Temperatura:*36.2 °C
*Ponto de condensação:*16.8 °C
*Humidade:*32 %
*Pressão*:1015.7 mbar
*Vento:*Oeste 280° 2.7 m/s (Rajadas 2.7 m/s)
*Chuva:*0.0 mm durante a última hora, 0.0 mm durante as últimas 24 horas, 0.0 mm desde a meia-noite


----------



## VRStation (3 Ago 2018 às 16:48)

Bem, ontem a máxima atingiu um valor mais alto...

*Ontem *
Máx             Mín
*39.8 °C       22.7 °C*
14.45h        07.05h


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2018 às 18:40)

Boas tarde, 

mais um dia de canícula, bastante insuportável e com uma luz amarelada doentia, tempo muito abafado 

Mínima de *25.0ºc*  e máxima *36.8ºc *

Neste momento ainda 33.5ºc , vento fraco de NW.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

Boas,

25,3ºC  As janelas já estão todas abertas! 

A máxima aqui ficou-se pelos 34,8ºC. Das estações do IPMA, a da Serra do Pilar chegou aos 37,2ºC; deve ter estado uma tarde bastante agradável pela baixa...


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

Boas, 
Céu com poeiras 
O sol muito amarelado 
Tempo doentio 
Máxima de 35,3°C
Atual de 33,1°C
47% HR 
...........
Estação a reportar dados no WU
IGONDOMA8








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (3 Ago 2018 às 19:43)

S


joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu com poeiras
> O sol muito amarelado
> Tempo doentio
> ...


Safaste-te de boa, não apanhaste o incêndio na serra de Monchique.


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 19:45)

Estou muito triste 
A serra estava tão bonita e verdinha 
Estou profundamente desolado 





Thomar disse:


> S
> 
> Safaste-te de boa, não apanhaste o incêndio na serra de Monchique.



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Boa noite por Vila Praia de âncora 23°c saí  de Valongo as 21h com 31°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Ago 2018 às 22:28)

Boas,

Fui até à praia ao pôr do sol e presenciei um fenómeno muito interessante. Estava tudo bastante calmo e quente até, sem vento. De repente veio do lado do mar uma ventania tremenda e muito fria, o mar encrespou-se. E depois, tão depressa quanto veio tão depressa se foi... Parecia um microburst, mas com ventos mais fracos e de menor duração. Andava por ali uma nuvem com ar de trovoada, chegou mesmo a tentar formar o que pareciam mammatus... não sei, fiquei curioso. Alguém consegue explicar o fenómeno? 

A tal nuvem:



Saharan Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 03-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Saharan Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 03-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (3 Ago 2018 às 23:29)

Boa noite 
Por Gondomar 
Calor, abafado 
29,6°C 
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Ago 2018 às 00:13)

Boa noite.

Muito quente de facto.
Hoje finalmente tive uma *mínima* "tropical": *20,2ºC*.  Coisa rara...
A *Tmáx* foi de *38,4ºC*.
No *termómetro de máximas* obtive o valor final de *38,7ºC*.
Muito abafado, com humidade relativa mais alta que em ocasiões anteriores. Por esse motivo ainda mais desagradável.
Tanto o índice de calor, como o da temperatura aparente, atingiram o máximo da estação (desde 2011), com 41,5ºC e 41,6ºC respectivamente.

Quanto à máxima da estação, vamos ver se amanhã chega lá - 39,1ºC (em 8 agosto de 2016).
Em termos de valores oficiais, registado no concelho, na antiga estação agrária, o valor é de 39,8ºC. Não me parece que o atinja, mas quem sabe uma surpresa, um aragem Alentejana ou Ribatejana chegue aqui...

A noite vai quente, com *23,1ºC* e *58%* de *Hr*.

Bom fim de semana, bom evento.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 00:26)

Por aqui vamos bem aviados para mais uma tropicalíssima... e sobe que nem uma flecha! Já vai nos 24ºC. A casa está bem mais quente que ontem, 31,5ºC na sala e com as janelas todas abertas. Vai ser lindo vai...


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 00:54)

28,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 00:57)

23ºC e vento muito fraco, hoje a inversão abriu uma exceção e não está a ocorrer significativamente. Talvez tenha a minha 1ª mínima tropical desde que tenho dados!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Ago 2018 às 01:02)

24.4º C por aqui segundo a mini estação da Auriol.

De notar que parece estar bem mais fresco, corre uma brisa que faz isto mais agradável. Dormia cá fora sem problema


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 01:10)

E pronto, continua a subir... tramada esta temperatura! 27,8ºC neste momento... 
Vamos lá ver se se consegue dormir alguma coisa , sono pelo menos há


----------



## Ruipedroo (4 Ago 2018 às 01:22)

23,8 °C com uma leve brisa a entrar pelo quarto. Já nem sinto calor...


E ainda deve descer aos 20 até ao fim da madrugada.


Noites quentes aqui só quando o apocalipse estiver próximo.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2018 às 07:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> 23,8 °C com uma leve brisa a entrar pelo quarto. Já nem sinto calor...
> 
> 
> E ainda deve descer aos 20 até ao fim da madrugada.
> ...




Aqui mais em cima só desceu até aos 24,2°C por uns breves momentos e já começou a subir. Vai agora nos 25,3°C. Dentro de casa desceu dos 31,9°C até aos 30,0°C que estão agora. Está impossível de dormir.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 07:52)

Bom dia!

Tal como previsto, cá por casa não se conseguiu mesmo pregar olho durante a noite... Lá fora ainda desceu até aos 22,8ºC, mas não ajudou nada a baixar os 30ºC cá de dentro... resultado: quase a dormir em cima do teclado! 

A temperatura atual é de 25,8ºC e sopra, ocasionalmente, uma brisa fresca e muito bem vinda; janelas todas abertas a ver se isto melhora um bocadinho cá dentro até ter de fechar tudo outra vez... 

Máxima de 35ºC prevista para hoje.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Ago 2018 às 08:52)

Aquí em Gualter, numa zona alta, tenho registado mínimas bastante superior ás da estação de Merelim do IPMA. Ontem minima de 28.0ºC e hoje 28.5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2018 às 09:06)

Bom dia, 

mais uma noite com mínima bem alta, por aqui *24.5ºc*. 

Neste momento já vai lançada para mais um dia quente com 28.8ºc actuais, vento ENE 12 Km/h, muita poeira.

Hoje está a aquecer mais rápido pois o sol não está tão tapado como ontem


----------



## DMartins (4 Ago 2018 às 09:35)

Dormir é um problema...
Minima de 27°
9h35m= 28.2°


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 09:48)

Bom, das 8 às 9 ainda deu para dormir um bocadinho... 
Agora já disparou; 29,9ºC lá fora e cá dentro continua-se acima dos 30ºC...  Tudo fechado outra vez, sinto-me como na prisão 
Ambiente menos Saariano hoje, mas ainda assim, ao nascer do sol, notava-se ainda bastante poeira no ar...



Dusty Sunrise. Porto, 04-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2018 às 10:52)

*33.0ºc*  por aqui é imenso calor para esta hora 

Vento E 9 Km/h.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 11:24)

Snifa disse:


> *33.0ºc*  por aqui é imenso calor para esta hora
> 
> Vento E 9 Km/h.


Também já lá cheguei, 33ºC agora  
Finalmente está mais calor na rua que em casa...


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 11:32)

Bom dia 
Mais um dia de calor 
Continua o céu esbranquiçado , mas menos intenso do que ontem ...
Mínima de 26,3°C
Atual de 32°C
60% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2018 às 11:43)

*35.3ºc* actuais


----------



## guimeixen (4 Ago 2018 às 12:13)

Por aqui vai nos 35,6ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Ago 2018 às 12:20)

Vamos lá ver o que promete o dia de hoje, esperar para ver


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 12:46)

*38,5ºC  *Mínima de 20.1ºC, 1ª tropical desde que faço registos até estou emocionado


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2018 às 13:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> *38,5ºC  *Mínima de 20.1ºC, 1ª tropical desde que faço registos até estou emocionado


Ha ha! É  o que faz viver no buraco com rio por perto! Ontem a vinda para Vila  Praia de âncora no espaço de 1km a temperatura subiu 7 graus!!!!! 23°c em Viana do Castelo e 30°c em orbacem!!!



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 13:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ha ha! É  o que faz viver no buraco com rio por perto! Ontem a vinda para Vila  Praia de âncora no espaço de 1km a temperatura subiu 7 graus!!!!! 23°c em Viana do Castelo e 30°c em orbacem!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Na quinta-feira também andei por aí e foi perto de Orbacém que apanhei mais calor, em Amonde. O vale do Âncora no sopé da serra é tramado! 

------------------
Por cá a temperatura tem estado a oscilar, 31,7ºC agora. O ISEP já esteve nos 37,6ºC


----------



## pimigas (4 Ago 2018 às 13:29)

Em Lousada as 13h30 

( A hora do termômetro está mal)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 13:41)

39.7°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2018 às 14:06)

c0ldPT disse:


> 39.7°C


Confirmo estive agora a falar com um familiar estão 40°c na zona de Valongo.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 14:11)

40.3°C! Não pára, vejamos se passa a máxima de quinta.


----------



## qwerl (4 Ago 2018 às 14:12)

Boas, estou a ver que sou dos únicos que tive mínima não tropical mínima de *19,6ºC*
Ontem estava uma noite fantástica, praia cheia de gente e um vento agradável de Norte

Por hoje continua a muita poeira no ar e *30,6ºC*. Impressionantes os relatos do dia de hoje, nada a ver com o que se passa aqui à beira do mar


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Ago 2018 às 14:43)

Agora sem o auriol... o carro marca *42°C* 
Nunca senti esta temperatura aqui!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2018 às 15:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Agora sem o auriol... o carro marca *42°C*
> Nunca senti esta temperatura aqui!


Não tem nada que enganar!





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 15:53)

34,5ºC com sensação térmica de 43ºC... será possível tal coisa? Ou será que a estação está a ter uma coisinha ruim? 
Efetivamente acho que o bafo que está lá fora é superior a 34,5 mas 43 é muita fruta.


----------



## Thomar (4 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

João Pedro disse:


> 34,5ºC com sensação térmica de 43ºC... será possível tal coisa? Ou será que a estação está a ter uma coisinha ruim?
> Efetivamente acho que o bafo que está lá fora é superior a 34,5 mas 43 é muita fruta.


Está tudo bem, vê esta tabela: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humidex
E Esta também: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_index


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2018 às 15:58)

Penso que esse "Feels Like" é calculado pelo próprio Wunderground. Deve ser por causa dos 59% de HR.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

Thomar disse:


> Está tudo bem, vê esta tabela: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humidex





SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que esse "Feels Like" é calculado pelo próprio Wunderground. Deve ser por causa dos 59% de HR.



Sim, eu sei que a HR influencia a sensação térmica mas nunca tinha visto uma diferença tão grande entre a temperatura real e a sentida. Daí a minha dúvida, pois não tinha presentes os valores da tabela. 

Coloquei o meu sensor fora da janela por um minuto e num instante chegou aos 39,5ºC 

@Thomar bate certinho com os valores da tabela do heat index


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 16:40)

36,0 °C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 19:31)

Temperatura em queda acentuada desde as 19h00. 28,9ºC e as janelas já estão todas escancaradas!  Muito quente hoje pelo Porto, pior que ontem, e o corpo já acusa... 

Máxima de 34,7ºC com aquela sensação fatal de 43ºC. Máxima de 37,2ºC na Serra do Pilar (IPMA) e ISEP 37,6ºC.


----------



## Tonton (4 Ago 2018 às 19:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Temperatura em queda acentuada desde as 19h00. 28,9ºC e as janelas já estão todas escancaradas!  Muito quente hoje pelo Porto, pior que ontem, e o corpo já acusa...
> 
> Máxima de 34,7ºC com aquela sensação fatal de 43ºC. Máxima de 37,2ºC na Serra do Pilar (IPMA) e ISEP 37,6ºC.


Que fresco, quem me dera!!! 
Nem te consigo explicar aquela sensação dos 45ºC reais...


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 19:47)

Tonton disse:


> Que fresco, quem me dera!!!
> Nem te consigo explicar aquela sensação dos 45ºC reais...


A minha marquise virada a sul mostrou-me 39,5ºC hoje  Mas é verdade, 45ºC nunca senti, mas 40/41ºC já, como bom ribatejano que sou


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 20:35)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 36,1°C
Atual de 33,6°C
45% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 22:36)

Boa noite,

As coisas começam a voltar ao normal por aqui, com uns agradabilíssimos 22,7ºC neste momento 
Junto ao mar deve estar ainda mais fresco, já que ao pôr do sol, perto das 21h00, estavam apenas 21ºC. 
Foi diferente hoje, em bonitos tons de champanhe, nunca tinha visto o Atlântico daquela cor  Fiquei com sede só de olhar... 




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 04-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 04-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 04-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> As coisas começam a voltar ao normal por aqui, com uns agradabilíssimos 22,7ºC neste momento
> Junto ao mar deve estar ainda mais fresco, já que ao pôr do sol, perto das 21h00, estavam apenas 21ºC.
> ...


Eu bem sabia que te devia ter "cravado" um quarto paras estes dias! Por aqui contínua o pesadelo 
Hoje por volta das 19H ainda fui dar um mergulho , mas nem perto do mar se estava bem! O vento moderado de Sul até queimava o nariz quando se respirava!  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu bem sabia que te devia ter "cravado" um quarto paras estes dias! Por aqui contínua o pesadelo
> Hoje por volta das 19H ainda fui dar um mergulho , mas nem perto do mar se estava bem! O vento moderado de Sul até queimava o nariz quando se respirava!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


 pois...  A sério, a meio da tarde já estava a bater mal e por aqui estavam menos 10º que aí... não fui mesmo feito para o calor. Dentro de casa continua quente mas, até ver, bastante mais suportável que ontem à noite.

Tenho bem presente a sensação do Ribatejo com 40 e mais graus, o alcatrão a derreter na rua... tudo coisas das quais fujo a sete pés! Pensa assim, é só mais amanhã! Já faltou mais para acabar esse pesadelo!


----------



## joselamego (4 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

Por Gondomar ( são Cosme )
Ainda calor , abafado 
31,1°C
50% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Ago 2018 às 23:39)

A subir por aqui... 23,3ºC. Não estou a gostar disto...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Ago 2018 às 23:42)

Sigo  com 24°c  por Vila praia

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Ago 2018 às 23:58)

Por aqui tem sido uma onda de calor normal, nem mais nem menos do que em outros anos, para ser honesto. Estive na praia de cortegaça hoje e estava-se muito bem, com uma brisa a correr. A água devia estar à volta dos 17-18.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Ago 2018 às 03:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> As coisas começam a voltar ao normal por aqui, com uns agradabilíssimos 22,7ºC neste momento
> Junto ao mar deve estar ainda mais fresco, já que ao pôr do sol, perto das 21h00, estavam apenas 21ºC.
> ...



Lindas. Esta poeirada toda acabou por dar aquele toque final neste evento de calor extremo. Mais parece que Portugal se mudou para as Arábias desta vida.


Impressionante o ambiente que se cria quando o sol se está a pôr no horizonte. Hoje reparei que a visibilidade era bastante baixa, e não por causa da humidade alta, como é costume, mas por causa das partículas de pó em suspensão.


Agora é só mais o dia de hoje e depois acaba-se finalmente um evento histórico, a mostrar ao resto da Europa o que é uma onda de calor a sério.  


---------


Agora estão 22,6ºC,  ligeiramente mais quente que ontem a esta hora, ainda assim bastante agradável...quarto fresquinho.


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 08:26)

Bom dia 
Mínima de 26,4°C
Atual de 27,2°C
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 09:53)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Lindas. Esta poeirada toda acabou por dar aquele toque final neste evento de calor extremo. Mais parece que Portugal se mudou para as Arábias desta vida.
> 
> Impressionante o ambiente que se cria quando o sol se está a pôr no horizonte. Hoje reparei que a visibilidade era bastante baixa, e não por causa da humidade alta, como é costume, mas por causa das partículas de pó em suspensão.
> Agora é só mais o dia de hoje e depois acaba-se finalmente um evento histórico, a mostrar ao resto da Europa o que é uma onda de calor a sério.
> ...


Mesmo! Fico sempre surpreendido com as cores com que a água fica, e estas, claro, devido às poeiras. O ambiente era um nadinha surreal, mas super relaxante com aquela brisinha fresquinha a acompanhar 

----------------------

Por agora, já se vai sentindo o calor com 27,6ºC. Depois de uma noite melhor dormida com tudo aberto cá em casa, uma estreia , de volta ao "bunker"


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2018 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Por cá o dia de *ontem* foi quentinho qb.

O *índice de calor* bateu novamente o record: 42,3ºC.

A *Tmáx* foi de *38,8ºC*, o 2º maior registo desde 2011, atrás dos *39,1ºC* de 8 de agosto 2016.
Hoje foi a 3ª noite tropical seguida. Coisa raríssima e que, suponho, demorará bastantes anos até se repetir (no ano passado devo ter experimentado apenas 1 noite tropical somente).
A *Tmín* foi de *20,2ºC*.

*Tactual: 30,9ºC*
*Hr: 44%*
​Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Ago 2018 às 12:58)

39°C segundo o carro em andamento


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 13:05)

34,3°C  segundo a minha estação Netatmo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 15:19)

Boas,
29,1ºC e uma brisa fresca e ligeira que foi o suficiente para voltar a abrir as janelas! 32ºC dentro de casa, que sufoco...  A ver se começa a descer agora 
Até agora, máxima de 31,1ºC aqui, 36,2ºC no ISEP, que segue com 32,4ºC e 34,6ºC na Serra do Pilar (IPMA). Todas acima da máxima prevista hoje para o Porto e que era de 31ºC.

O céu continua branco, sinal que o Saara ainda está por cá...


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 15:45)

Boas,
Céu continua branco 
Temperatura atual de 33,5°C
47% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 15:56)

Vai baixando devagarinho, 28,6ºC agora. Mal posso esperar pela mínima de 17ºC logo à noite!


----------



## AJCS (5 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

Máxima registada hoje 38ºC
Pensei que não ia chegar a tanto.
PA 1013 mbar


----------



## DMartins (5 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

Boas.
Que inveja tenho desses colegas abaixo dos 30°. Inveja mesmo...
Máxima de 40.2°.
Neste momento 37.3°

A ver se o vento ajuda a descida hoje.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Ago 2018 às 18:23)

Boas,

por aqui já esteve bem quente mas agora já está a refrescar. Já não se sente aquele bafo intenso que se sentia ontem a esta hora. 


34,9ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2018 às 18:25)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui ainda muito quente. Pela previsão, era de esperar que tivéssemos entrada de ar de componente marítimo pela tarde, de Oeste.
Mas para já ainda calmo e com vento fraco\calmo variável.
Não atingimos recordes aqui pelo norte, mas estivemos próximos dos valores máximos. Fica para a próxima.
Este calor vai deixar saudade...

*Tmín: 20,2ºC
Tmáx: 37,8ºC

Tactual: 34,2ºC
Hr: 33%
Indice de calor: 34,1ºC
Taparente: 36,0ºC*​


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> (...) Este calor vai deixar saudade...(...)


A sério?
Eu cá por mim prefiro mil vezes os * * * * *22,3ºC* * * * * que estão lá fora neste momento! Que fresquinho 
Só falta arrefecer a casa, mas é uma questão de tempo agora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Ago 2018 às 22:25)

Chego a Valongo com 29°c!!! Que tosta!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcboliveira (5 Ago 2018 às 22:57)

A estação já está acusar a idade com algumas falhas o que me está a obrigará reprogramar alguma coisa, mas mesmo assim obtive uns valor "simpáticos"
O valor máximo de temperatura não foi batido mas a sensação térmica foi batida com uns estonteantes 51. A sensação térmica que uso não é o heat index americano mas sim a sensação térmica que entra em consideração com a radiação solar, o vento, a humidade e a temperatura.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

Por aqui já está mais fresco do que os outros dias a esta hora, vai nos 26,1ºC e sente-se uma leve brisa fresca a entrar pelas janelas.
Dentro de casa já desceu dos 33,3ºC (nunca tinha registado uma temperatura tão alta em casa) para os 31,2ºC que estão agora.


----------



## joselamego (5 Ago 2018 às 23:32)

Bom noite 
Hoje mais fresca
25,6°C
Máxima de 34,4°C
69% HR 
......
Vou deitar me , estou triste , abatido com o cenário do incêndio de Monchique 
Foi a minha casa durante 10 meses , vivi e fui sempre bem tratado ...
Dói o coração ver o fogo junto às vila ...
Meu abraço solidário para a população nesta hora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (5 Ago 2018 às 23:51)

joselamego disse:


> Bom noite
> Hoje mais fresca
> 25,6°C
> Máxima de 34,4°C
> ...


Ânimo José!  Faz um "media blackout" por um dia ou dois; ficar a ver e a rever as imagens não te fará bem algum...  Mas compreendo perfeitamente a tua dor... infelizmente em Portugal nada nem ninguém está a salvo de um dia ter uma tragédia destas à porta, essa é que é a mais triste das realidades.


----------



## qwerl (6 Ago 2018 às 03:28)

Boa madrugada

Por aqui o balanço desta vaga de calor foram 4 dias de temperaturas altas e muita poeira, no entanto nada que não tenha já acontecido noutros anos, a falta de uma corrente de leste vincada fez a faixa costeira do Norte escapar ao calor extremo, pelo menos por aqui a vaga de calor de Agosto de 2016 foi mais forte.

Mas como já disseram o pior deste evento foi mesmo a sensação térmica, que fazia sentir mais calor do que realmente estava.

Por agora a chegada do nevoeiro cerrado já anunciou o fim destes dias de calor, mesmo assim até está ameno lá fora com *20,1ºC*


----------



## Scan_Ferr (6 Ago 2018 às 04:46)

qwerl disse:


> Boa madrugada
> 
> Por aqui o balanço desta vaga de calor foram 4 dias de temperaturas altas e muita poeira, no entanto nada que não tenha já acontecido noutros anos, a falta de uma corrente de leste vincada fez a faixa costeira do Norte escapar ao calor extremo, pelo menos por aqui a vaga de calor de Agosto de 2016 foi mais forte.
> 
> ...


Faço minhas as tuas palavras.

Aqui o nevoeiro deu lugar à chuva miudinha.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Ago 2018 às 09:42)

Chuvisca e está fresquinho após um dia de ontem com temperaturas a rondar os 40°C. Isto é o litoral Norte


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 09:53)

Bom dia ,
Céu muito nublado 
Fresco 
22,6°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (6 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia ,
> Céu muito nublado
> Fresco
> 22,6°C
> ...


Bom dia. 
José, este ano irás brindar-nos com os teus relatos a partir de onde? Já sabes??
Tens mais notícias de Monchique??


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

Sanxito disse:


> Bom dia.
> José, este ano irás brindar-nos com os teus relatos a partir de onde? Já sabes??
> Tens mais notícias de Monchique??
> 
> ...


Olá, Sanxito
Para já estou em Gondomar 
Só saberei a próxima escola a partir de setembro .
De Monchique sei que o fogo já foi em direção às caldas e Silves .
Dói a alma, ando apático e triste com a minha segunda família. 
Monchique sempre será a minha casa e família ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## DMartins (6 Ago 2018 às 12:17)

Bom dia. De volta á normalidade, felizmente.

Miníma de 18.8°

Atual: 20.5°


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 12:22)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado 
Chuviscou à bocado
22,4°C
76% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 15:24)

Céu nublado 
Por vezes o sol espreita, mas é de pouca duração, as nuvens são muitas....
Temperatura atual de 24,5°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Ago 2018 às 20:37)

Boa noite,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 24,6°C
Atual de 22,3°C
67% HR 
................
Ativei hoje o pluviômetro 
( Está previsto chuvisco de madrugada) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2018 às 00:16)

Boa noite.

Por cá o dia começou com nevoeiro por vezes denso e com orvalho.
Sensação de frescura, uh lá lá! Que bem que soube...
O pior é a sensação térmica dentro das habitações e edifícios. Como a humidade aumentou e as janelas se abriram, a sensação de calor húmido foi marcada.
*A Tmáx teve uma trambolhãozito de 13,1ºC de domingo para 2ª feira*. 

A noite segue agora fresca, não muito, com céu muito nublado a encoberto. A casa, claro, ainda está quente, mas mais suportável.

*2ª feira
Tmín: 15,9ºC
Tmáx: 24,6ºC

Tactual: 18,0ºC
Hr: 74%
*​


João Pedro disse:


> A sério?


Daqui por uns anos vamos lembrar-nos destes dias infernais - mesmo que o nosso litoral tenha escapado do pior, ainda assim foram dias interessantes.
Mas claro que gosto do tempo menos quente, sua-se menos, dorme-se melhor.
O que é certo, é que desde que tenho piscina para os miúdos, desmontável de 3 metros de diâmetro aproximadamente, este foram os dias em que tive a água mais quente, mais agradável. Para isso as 3 noites tropicais foram excelentes...A água terá estado entre os 28-30ºC.


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2018 às 11:31)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 19,1°C
Atual de 22,0°C
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2018 às 12:16)

Boa tarde,

Ao contrário de outros pontos do país, pelo Litoral Norte a normalidade vai sendo reposta...
20,5ºC neste momento, mínima de 17ºC, muito sol e algumas nuvens. Sopra uma leve brisa fresca e o Saara, se ainda presente, apresenta-se já muito ténue.
Casa finalmente mais fresca, permitindo uma noite já mais bem dormida! 

O dia de ontem, que nos presenteou com o regresso dos nevoeiros estivais, foi também bastante mais fresco em relação aos anteriores:
Tmáx: 21,9ºC
Tmín: 17,9ºC


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2018 às 15:05)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo ou pouco nublado 
Temperatura atual de 23,7°C
61% HR 
..............
Coimbra 25°C
Alentejo a temperatura ronda os 33
Monchique os 30°C



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Ago 2018 às 22:42)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 19°C
Máxima de 23,7°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2018 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Por cá seguimos com céu muito nublado, praticamente encoberto, e 17ºC  
Muito vento junto ao mar ao final da tarde e a praia deserta, normalidade reposta...


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2018 às 00:51)

Boa noite, 
Por Gondomar, são Cosme 
Céu agora nublado , encoberto 
Temperatura de 18,5°C
Fresca a noite 
81% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2018 às 10:51)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 17,8°C
Atual de 19,5°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2018 às 16:13)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Temperatura atual de 23,2°C
64% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (8 Ago 2018 às 18:47)

Céu a ficar completamente negro e uma ventania assustadora


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,
Céu totalmente encoberto 
Céu carregado depois de uma tarde de céu limpo 
De repente ficou escuro e muito vento ....
21,8°C
71% HR 
.......
O céu está com aspecto carregado de chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tiago Ferreira (8 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

Chove bem em Barcelos.


----------



## Cinza (8 Ago 2018 às 19:23)

Vento acalmou e agora chove


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Ago 2018 às 19:26)

Boa tarde! Por aqui caiu agua


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2018 às 19:29)

Boa tarde,

Há pouco passou uma outflow boundary por aqui e ainda provocou um vento mais intenso e deu para ver uma leve nuvem whale's mouth. Agora céu um pouco turbulento para E e nota-se a chuva em aproximação de O.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2018 às 19:40)

Já chove aqui.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Ago 2018 às 19:49)

Chove bem, está a dar sol e para E está um brilhante arco-íris.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Ago 2018 às 20:18)

Agosto e a chover c 19°c


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2018 às 23:37)

Boas noites,

Dia marcado por períodos de muita nebulosidade, por vezes mesmo muito negra, mas que se traduziu em 0 mm de precipitação aqui pelo burgo...
Fresquinho como se quer  (como eu quero, ok...) Máxima de 21,2ºC e mínima de 14,8ºC; está o outono a chegar, parece...  Neste momento 17ºC.

Ao final do dia, meia dúzia de pingos a caminho de Leça para o momento zen do dia...



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 08-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 08-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 08-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 08-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

No regresso ao carro, estava a olhar para a refinaria e apreciar as cores no céu e deparo-me com isto...



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 08-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Tendo em conta o que se está a passar mais a sul, ainda fiquei um bocadinho a pensar no simbolismo daquele coração ao lado do fogo antes de registar o momento. Juro que não é Photoshop!


----------



## joselamego (8 Ago 2018 às 23:39)

Boa noite,
Céu nublado 
Vai chuviscando
18,3°C
83% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2018 às 23:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Agosto e a chover c 19°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Parece que isso é alguma coisa rara no Porto...  A chuva em agosto pelo menos...


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Ago 2018 às 00:15)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Agosto e a chover c 19°c
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Nada de anormal, desde que me lembre já houve muitos dias assim aqui  E como são bons para recompor depois de temperaturas altas


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2018 às 10:29)

Bom dia ,
Madrugada de chuvisco 
Acumulou 0,3 mm
Céu a ficar limpo neste momento 
Mínima de 16,9°C
Atual de 19,4°C
71% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Boas,
Muito sol, muito vento e muito... fumo!  Que saudades que eu tinha disto...  Ainda não tinha acontecido este ano, estava a demorar... 
Tatual: 20,8ºC.


----------



## joselamego (9 Ago 2018 às 17:06)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Muito vento 
Algum fumo vindo de um incêndio de Matosinhos
Temperatura máxima de 23,4°C
Atual de 22,6°C
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2018 às 22:22)

O dia hoje foi (bem) passado no Gerês com algumas das suas cascatas, felizmente não choveu nem houve grandes nuvens, e a temperatura estava agradável, nalguns momentos à sombra e com vento foi preciso recorrer ao casaco, mas nada de especial, e nada de grandes calores.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 23:13)

Boa noite,

Depois de uma máxima de 21ºC, o dia, ou a noite, segue agora com uns outonais 16,2ºC e céu limpo. O Planeta Vermelho continua a ocupar uma posição de destaque no firmamento 

Muito vento na praia ao final da tarde. Infelizmente, e como quase sempre, o anemómetro ficou em casa que é onde é mais útil... 
A maré estava novamente baixa, mesmo muito baixa, nem parece a mesma praia. Para terem uma ideia, a rebentação geralmente está onde estão os miúdos a brincar, mesmo no limite do "espelho de água":







A água, bom, estava gelada! Não aguentei muito tempo, e foi só até aos joelhos...


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 23:17)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Depois de uma máxima de 21ºC, o dia, ou a noite, segue agora com uns outonais 16,2ºC e céu limpo. O Planeta Vermelho continua a ocupar uma posição de destaque no firmamento
> 
> ...



O que é isso por trás? Tanta chaminé...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 23:22)

remember disse:


> O que é isso por trás? Tanta chaminé...


É a refinaria de Leça


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> É a refinaria de Leça



Estás com azar, pensei que era algo parecido com o que existe em Sines.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 23:28)

remember disse:


> Estás com azar, pensei que era algo parecido com o que existe em Sines.


Azar? Então porquê? Achas esta pequena, é isso? É mais pequena, mas muito dela não se vê na foto. À noite parece Manhattan, confesso que me fascina...


----------



## remember (9 Ago 2018 às 23:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Azar? Então porquê? Achas esta pequena, é isso? É mais pequena, mas muito dela não se vê na foto. À noite parece Manhattan, confesso que me fascina...



Não, porque a água é gelada


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2018 às 23:34)

remember disse:


> Não, porque a água é gelada


Ah... estavas a falar da água... 
Pois, geralmente é fresquinha como gelo...


----------



## rokleon (10 Ago 2018 às 00:54)

Noite bem fresca, 15/16 ºC estive ao ar livre sentado numas bancadas mais de 1 hora... O acumular de frio fez-se sentir 
Estive entre as 23:30 e a meia noite e pouco a ver o espetáculo "Sangue de Portugal" (Viagem Medieval, daqui de SM da Feira) que retrata os tempos de conflito entre D. Afonso IV e o infante D. Pedro. Recomendo! 
Deixo algumas fotos (não da melhor qualidade), um pouco off topic:
https://imgur.com/t7KPLdj

+info: http://www.viagemmedieval.com/


----------



## Snifa (10 Ago 2018 às 07:01)

Bom dia,

manhã fresca, mínima de *13.8ºc*.

Neste momento 14.1ºc , vento N 12 Km/h e 85% HR.


----------



## joselamego (10 Ago 2018 às 10:45)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,1°C
Atual de 21,2°C
58% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Ago 2018 às 15:59)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
25,5°C
50% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2018 às 10:47)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,7°C
Atual de 22,6°C
68% HR 
1021 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Ago 2018 às 12:41)

Bom dia companheiros (eles e elas estão sempre representados...Não gosto do "eles e elas" tão em voga erradamente )

Depois de uns dias mais frescos (ontem, por exemplo, a *Tmín* foi de *9,8ºC*), com algum chuvisco\chuva fraca\orvalho, sem acumulação, hoje temos um dia quente mas agradável.
As casas estão no "ponto", frescas, e isso ajuda a suportar bem este calorzinho...
O vento está fraco\calmo.
O céu está limpo.

*Tmín: 12,9ºC

Tactual: 29,8ºC
Hr: 39%*​


----------



## joselamego (11 Ago 2018 às 20:22)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 27,5°C
Atual de 24,8°C
53% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Ago 2018 às 21:57)

Registei 30°c por Vila Nova de Cerveira!
Por Vila Praia registo uns frescos 17°c com este vento torna se impossível fazer Praia... 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o dia foi quentinho, com uma *Tmáx* de *31,8ºC*.
A noite segue com céu limpo e vento calmo. E fresca...

É uma excelente noite para observar as Perseidas, a famosa "chuva de estrelas" de Agosto, e que atinge o seu auge na próxima noite (de 12 para 13) - com um máximo de cerca de 100 por hora.
Há bocado, em cerca de 10 minutos, observei 4. Olhando para a constelação de Cassiopeia, como objecto central, elas caem radialmente à mesma (tecnicamente será na constelação de Perseu, mas fica menos observável por estar abaixo do horizonte de Cassiopeia).

*Tactual: 15,2ºC
Hr: 64%*​


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro por Gondomar 
Mínima de 18,2°C
Atual de 18,5°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2018 às 14:59)

Boa tarde,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
23,3°C
70% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

19°c e chove 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2018 às 18:35)

Céu muito nublado 
Máxima de 23,9°C
Atual de 22,6°C
76% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2018 às 20:52)

Céu encoberto 
Chuvisca 
20,8°C
83% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

Boas noites,

Fim-de-semana sem grande história pelo Porto. Alguns chuviscos ao final da tarde de hoje e nevoeiro na praia que entretanto assentou arraiais por aqui também. Já tinha saudades de ver a cidade envolta em nevoeiro... 

17,7ºC neste momento. Máxima de 20,2ºC e mínima de 14,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (12 Ago 2018 às 21:35)

Chuvisca 
20,1°C
86% HR 
0,1 mm acumulado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Ago 2018 às 21:41)

Boas, 

Também chove por aqui e já acumula *0.5 mm*.

18.4°c actuais.

Muito nevoeiro.


----------



## rokleon (12 Ago 2018 às 22:46)

Chuviscos fracos que parece que abrandaram e nevoeiro. Vento praticamente nulo


----------



## joselamego (13 Ago 2018 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 16,7°C
Atual de 19,0°C
79% HR 
......
Vou hoje passar o dia a Lamego 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Ago 2018 às 11:36)

Bom dia!

Muito sol e nevoeiro pelo Porto. Pelas webcams vê-se que na praia está completamente cerrado. Os banhistas, no entanto, resistem... 
Tatual: 17,1ºC. Mínima de 12,6ºC


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2018 às 12:31)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo por Gondomar 
27°C 
53% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Ago 2018 às 13:58)

Bela manhã de praia por Vila Praia com 26°c atuais

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (14 Ago 2018 às 19:19)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 28,9°C
Atual de 28,5°C
45% HR 
1016 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Ago 2018 às 13:14)

Boas,

Dia em tudo muito semelhante ao de ontem; sol com nevoeiro e uma brisa ligeira bastante fresca. 
Tatual: 17,3ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Ago 2018 às 17:43)

Boas ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 18,9°C
Atual de 26,5°C
58% HR 
Máxima de 28,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2018 às 10:29)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 18,4°C
Atual de 20,0°C
80% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2018 às 10:40)

Bom dia.

O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro moderado.
Entretanto lá desapareceu dando lugar ao sol; já se sente algum calorzinho matinal (a intensidade do sol sente-se na pele).
Parece que teremos pelo menos 10 dias de excelente tempo, seja para praia, seja para passeio.
O que, considerando que grande parte da população escolhe esta quinzena de agosto para férias, é bom.
O problema será aqueles que, sem nada para fazer, se divertirão a incendiar os matagais por aí fora! *Porrada neles!!!*

*Tmín: 12,8ºC

Tactual: 21,3ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

O sol já aparece 
Começa a ficar céu limpo 
21,2°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2018 às 11:41)

O por do sol mais bonito de Portugal!
25°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2018 às 16:52)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Muito vento 
25,6°C
62% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Ago 2018 às 19:48)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25,7°C
24,0°C
65% hr 
1016 hPa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Ago 2018 às 21:26)

Boa noite.



Charlie Moreira disse:


> O por do sol mais bonito de Portugal!
> 25°c
> 
> 
> ...


Onde fica este local? Estou ás escuras...

Por aqui a *Tmáx* hoje foi mais baixa do que ontem. *Hoje* tive *28,5ºC* e *ontem* tive *32,4ºC*.
O céu continua limpo e o vento sopra em geral fraco (de vez em quando lá vem uma rajada moderada de NO\ONO.

*Tactual: 22,5ºC*
*Hr: 59%*​


----------



## Snifa (16 Ago 2018 às 21:46)

Boas,

por aqui mínima de *16.7ºc* e máxima de *25.0ºc*.

Neste momento 19.2ºc, vento NNW 15 Km/h e 83 % HR.

Há um ligeiro cheiro a mato queimado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2018 às 21:53)

Vila Praia de âncora 


Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> 
> Onde fica este local? Estou ás escuras...
> ...



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (16 Ago 2018 às 22:18)

Boa noite,

Mais um típico dia de agosto pelo Porto, nevoeiro até sensivelmente a hora do almoço e depois muito sol.
A estação de Lordelo está off, deve estar de férias... 

Muito, muito vento junto ao mar ao final da tarde, até custava a andar por vezes. Fresco e algo desagradável até. Ontem à mesma hora não soprava uma brisa sequer. Hoje as gaivotas que voavam a favor do vento pareciam falcões-peregrinos!  Sol poente de um laranja escuro, quase vermelho. Bastante invulgar.


----------



## guimeixen (16 Ago 2018 às 22:21)

Boa noite,

Ainda houve bastante vento de tarde que acabou por parar por volta das 20h. Agora voltou e está bem intenso.


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Vento de leste 
Mínima de 18,7°C
Atual de 22,8°C
64% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2018 às 19:16)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 29,7°C
28,8°C
51% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

Tarde na ribeira do Porto e suas pontes 
Temperatura durante a tarde foi de 31°C





























Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Ago 2018 às 23:30)

Boa noite.

Hoje pela manhã desloquei-me à praia da Agudela-Matosinhos.
Ainda aguentei(amos) 1\2 hora, mas a nebulosidade alta junto com o vento tornavam aquilo bastante fresco, e a tendência (pelas previsões) era a nortada aumentar de tarde (beaufort 4 para 5). Posto isto...Amarante que se faz tarde!
E assim foi, no vale do Tâmega esteve calor de tarde, convidativo a banhos, boa água, temperatura excelente para nadar uma a duas horas seguidas...(Não! Não troco o oceano e as suas praias, mas sabe bem uma praia fluvial nestes dias de nortada sinóptica).
Na zona de Amarante terão estado 34-35ºC de tarde (pela leitura do carro em andamento já após as 18h).
Para quando um aviso no distrito que inclua as zonas mais interiores, com vales propícios a valores mais extremados? Pois.

A noite segue com céu limpo e vento fraco, variável.

*Tmín: 14,5ºC
Tmáx: 31,2ºC

Tactual: 21,3ºC
Hr: 55%*​


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2018 às 00:50)

Boa noite ,
Está uma noite super quente 
Bafo quente de leste 
25,5°C
57% HR 
......
Está complicado para dormir !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2018 às 12:35)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima tropical  de 22,1°C 
Atual de 27,3°C
39% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Ago 2018 às 16:10)

Porto 
Foz velha 
33°C








Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Ago 2018 às 23:45)

Boas,

hoje houve mínima tropical por aqui, coisa rara, muito devido à lestada que apareceu de madrugada, que disparou a temperatura dos 21ºC aos 24ºC numa hora.


Neste momento está bem mais fresco que ontem, com 17,6ºC.


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2018 às 00:18)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima ontem de 31,4°C
Atual de 24,5°C
43% HR 
Noite tropical 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2018 às 09:15)

Bom dia,
Muito vento , lestada
Mínima de 22,8°C
Atual de 24,5°C
42% HR 
1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

Boa tarde, 
Calor 
Dia abafado 
33,4°C
Máxima de 33,7°C
31% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

Boas, 

dia muito quente pelo Porto e com bastante lestada até meio da tarde. 

Por aqui máxima de *35.0ºc* 

A mínima foi de *22.1ºc* .

Neste momento ainda 29.5ºc, vento fraco de NNW e 35 % HR.

Algum fumo de incêndio visível ao pôr do sol.


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Ago 2018 às 21:49)

Boas,
Extremos de hoje *23.ºC / 33.5.ºC* 

Rajada máxima de *55km/h *de *ENE *

Neste momento *31.ºC* e vento fraco de Nordeste, mais uma noite tropical a caminho..


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2018 às 02:14)

Ora, Boa Madrugada!
Fim de semana passado pelo Litoral Norte. Simplesmente fantástico mas isso já toda a gente sabe.  Entretanto, desta vez, nem por lá me livrei do calor.
Já é tarde, mas só agora tive tempo de ver as fotografias e publico já. 
__________
*Sábado*, foi passado na zona de Viana do Castelo, de manhã esteve bastante calor com vento algo intenso de leste mas durante a tarde lá mudou de direção vindo a brisa marítima tornar o ambiente mais agradável nas festas da Sra. da Agonia.
Cá deixo algumas fotos que por lá tirei:
Capela de N. Sra da Agonia com o Santuário de St. Luzia lá ao fundo:





Fui entretanto até lá acima e a vista é, simplesmente magnífica:
















*Domingo*, dia ainda mais quente. Estive na zona de Ponte de Lima durante a manhã e aqueceu bem logo cedo. Infelizmente estive só de passagem e não deu tempo para nada. Durante a tarde, rumo ao Porto, bastante calor por lá também mas entretanto o vento também mudou de direção para NW e esteve mais agradável.Vantagem de estar junto ao mar nestas situações, na noite de Sábado a diferença entre Viana e Ponte de Lima era bastante notável.
Resumindo, praias cheias de gente e só apetecia coisas frescas. 
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do lado de Vila N. de Gaia:

























Espero que gostem, cumprimentos a todos!


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2018 às 09:28)

Parabéns pelas fotos ! 
Abraço amigo 





joralentejano disse:


> Ora, Boa Madrugada!
> Fim de semana passado pelo Litoral Norte. Simplesmente fantástico mas isso já toda a gente sabe.  Entretanto, desta vez, nem por lá me livrei do calor.
> Já é tarde, mas só agora tive tempo de ver as fotografias e publico já.
> __________
> ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2018 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima tropical de 25,1°C
27,1°C
38% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

Boa tarde,

Mínima tropical de *25.9.ºC *

Neste momento 33.ºC com vento de ENE 18km/h


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Ora, Boa Madrugada!
> Fim de semana passado pelo Litoral Norte. Simplesmente fantástico mas isso já toda a gente sabe.


Concordo!  Saudades dessas terras maravilhosas!  Está tão bonita a Santa Luzia agora, com o granito todo limpinho  Nas fotos do Porto consegue-se ver que estava mais para o quentinho do que para o fresquinho... 
Que belo passeio, devias ter ido com mais tempo, há tanto que ver pelo Litoral Norte


----------



## AJCS (20 Ago 2018 às 15:15)

Neste momento:

temp. 34,2 ºC
HR 21%
vento de leste com alguma intensidade.


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2018 às 15:19)

Neste momento :
33,5°C
34% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Ago 2018 às 15:51)

joselamego disse:


> Parabéns pelas fotos !
> Abraço amigo
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Muito Obrigado! Abraço 


João Pedro disse:


> Concordo!  Saudades dessas terras maravilhosas!  Está tão bonita a Santa Luzia agora, com o granito todo limpinho  Nas fotos do Porto consegue-se ver que estava mais para o quentinho do que para o fresquinho...
> Que belo passeio, devias ter ido com mais tempo, há tanto que ver pelo Litoral Norte


É verdade, sem dúvida um fantástico passeio! 
Sei que sim, não me importava nada de ter ficado mais tempo para conhecer ainda mais coisas mas não foi possível. Haverão certamente muitas mais oportunidades para tal. 
Abraço!


----------



## joselamego (20 Ago 2018 às 18:37)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
34,0°C de máxima 
Atual de 32,8°C
31% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Ago 2018 às 20:06)

Boas,

mais um dia tórrido, ainda mais que ontem 

Lestada presente até quase meio da tarde, resultando numa  máxima de *36.1ºc* 

Mínima muito alta de *24.4 ºc*.

Neste momento ainda 30.5ºc, vento fraco de NNW e 35% HR.

É só ar quente na rua, felizmente parece que nos próximos dias vai haver uma descida significativa,  já com a típica humidade e nebulosidade matinal.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 22:15)

joralentejano disse:


> Muito Obrigado! Abraço
> 
> É verdade, sem dúvida um fantástico passeio!
> Sei que sim, não me importava nada de ter ficado mais tempo para conhecer ainda mais coisas mas não foi possível. Haverão certamente muitas mais oportunidades para tal.
> Abraço!


Com os teus 18 aninhos apenas certamente que sim, não faltarão oportunidades


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> mais um dia tórrido, ainda mais que ontem
> 
> ...


Interessante, mais quente aí hoje do que no forno ribatejano em que me encontro  Infelizmente, para mim, amanhã a história já será outra...


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Ago 2018 às 22:32)

Boas,

Mais uma noite de calor,  sigo com *30°C* e desta vez com vento nulo .

Temperatura Máxima *34.4°C*


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Ago 2018 às 00:41)

Por aqui cheguei aos 37ºC ontem. 


A inversão desta zona a permitir-me umas boas noites de sono. Agora estão 20,9ºC. 


Com a ventoinha na janela a mandar o ar lá de fora toda a noite, ainda puxo o lençol mais tarde.


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2018 às 01:23)

Boa noite ,
25,7°C
49% HR 
1016 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2018 às 13:32)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 23,8°C
31,6°C
39% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2018 às 15:09)

Boas,

Novamente mínima tropical com *24.4°C*

Agora com *29.4°C* e vento fraco de WSW 

Lestada hoje bem mais fraca, comparativamente com últimos dias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Ago 2018 às 16:28)

Curiosamente tenho tido mínimas abaixo dos 20°c!
Provavelmente o vento terá influência.
35°c por Valongo
28°c pela foz

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Ago 2018 às 20:09)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
O sol daqui a pouco vai dormir 
Máxima de 32°C
Atual de 28,5°C
44% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (21 Ago 2018 às 23:22)

Boa noite! 
Ontem andei por terras Melgacenses e retirei uns dados meteorológicos das minhas estações portáteis 

Roussas, Melgaço 15h20
T -.35ºC
HR - 27%
D.V - NE
V.V - 13km/h
LA 42.6.12.271 N
LO 008.152025 W

Penso, Monção
T - 37ºC
HR - 19%


----------



## rokleon (22 Ago 2018 às 09:05)

Nevoeiro por cá. Vamos ter um dia bem mais fresquinho hoje.


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 11:49)

Bom dia , 
Nuvens altas 
Mínima de 19,8°C
23,4°C
70% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

Boa tarde hoje por marco de canaveses 33°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Ago 2018 às 15:33)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se bem as células para ENE. À pouco acabou de explodir uma e nota-se mais uma torre a crescer à esquerda.


----------



## rokleon (22 Ago 2018 às 16:01)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Vê-se bem as células para ENE. À pouco acabou de explodir uma e nota-se mais uma torre a crescer à esquerda.


Pelo radar essas células não deverão passar pelo teu distrito. 14:25 uma delas com rainfall rate nos vermelhos! Será reportado no Interior Norte, talvez.


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 24,7°C
22,5°C
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Ago 2018 às 21:51)

Boa noite 
Hoje noite mais fresca 
19,7°C
79% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Ago 2018 às 22:33)

Boa noite,

finalmente frescura humidade e nevoeiros, uma maravilha para arejar e arrefecer as casas. 

Mínima de *17.4ºc* e máxima  de *23.0ºc* .

Neste momento 18.1ºc, 92% HR, vento fraco de WSW, visível nevoeiro/nuvens baixas sobre a costa.


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2018 às 01:23)

Boa noite, 
Nevoeiro na rua 
18,6C
Humidade a subir 
84% HR 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
A madrugada e início da manhã foi de  nevoeiro 
Mínima de 18,2°C
23,5°C
68% HR 
1019 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Ago 2018 às 21:19)

Boa noite, 
Nevoeiro 
Máxima de 24,1°C
18,8°C
82% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2018 às 01:14)

Nevoeiro 
17,7°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (24 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Temp. 22,7ºC
HR 53%
1018 mbar

Céu limpo, condições bastante agradáveis.


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Madrugada de nevoeiro 
Mínima de 16,7°C
23,4°C 
69% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Ago 2018 às 15:21)

Boa tarde.

Depois de mais uns dias "quase" desaparecido, eis que regresso ao vosso SEMPRE excelente convívio.
Pois é...Tem estado calor.
Este calor dos últimos dias tem sido agradável, não extremo, com boa parte deles com a humidade baixa, o que permitiu uma sensação térmica de calor suave. Os últimos 2 já apresentaram uma humidade relativa mais alta, mas  com o baixar da temperatura foram dias prazenteiros.
Hoje temos bruma, e está mais quente do que ontem. A madrugada foi "frigorífica", boa para refrescar a casa.
O vento corre fraco de NNO.

Extremos desde sábado passado (dia 18 até hoje):





*Tmín: 11,1ºC

Tactual: 31,1ºC
Hr: 31%*​


----------



## joselamego (24 Ago 2018 às 18:36)

Gondomar ( São Cosme )

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 29,2°C
Atual de 28°C
45% HR 
Pressão a 1018 hPa 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## clone (24 Ago 2018 às 21:07)

A lua


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2018 às 07:32)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,3°C
16,8% atuais 
79% HR 
1018 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Ago 2018 às 08:21)

Boas,
Já não público neste há muito tempo...
O dia amanhece com céu limpo e vento fraco com 16.4°C.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2018 às 10:15)

Bom dia.

Ontem a *Tmáx* foi de *31,4ºC*.
O céu encontra-se quase limpo (discreta nebulosidade alta dispersa).
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.
A noite foi fresca...

*Tmín: 11,5ºC

Tactual: 21,6ºC
Hr: 57%
*​Tenham um* excelente fim de semana! *


----------



## joselamego (25 Ago 2018 às 19:06)

Boa tarde céu limpo 
Máxima de 29°C
26,7°C
49% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## pedro303 (25 Ago 2018 às 21:44)

Dia fresco e ventoso na Torreira.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

Boa noite.

O dia foi agradavelmente quente.
O céu encontra-se com alguma nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo.

Neste preciso momento a lua está cheia e observa-se, de Este para Oeste, 5 astros: a *Lua*, *Marte*, *Saturno* e *Júpiter*.
Um pouco mais cedo e até *Vénus* se observava para Oeste.
Bonito céu...

*Tmáx: 29,6ºC

Tactual: 21,2ºC
Hr: 46%*​


----------



## rokleon (25 Ago 2018 às 22:27)

pedro303 disse:


> Dia fresco e ventoso na Torreira.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


Estive em Espinho e foi semelhante. A brisa foi relativamente forte, pelo menos na hora de almoço, o que dava uma sensação desagradável, especialmente à sombra nas praças.


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2018 às 09:54)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,8°C
22,1°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (26 Ago 2018 às 15:31)

Neste momento:
30,3ºC
HR 36%
PA 1017 mbar
Céu limpo, vento fraco, enfim um típico dia de verão.


----------



## rokleon (26 Ago 2018 às 18:08)

Hoje em Pedorido, Castelo de Paiva. Céu limpo e ventos moderados. Fotos entre o meio-dia e as 15 horas.
Tem lá uma bela praia fluvial, disseram-me que terá condições de bandeira azul no próximo ano, e farão lá mais obras.


----------



## joselamego (26 Ago 2018 às 18:22)

Boa tarde 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 28,2°C
26,9°C
48% HR 
1015 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2018 às 23:55)

Boas noites,

De regresso ao Litoral Norte. Que diferença... máxima de 23,9ºC e neste momento apenas 17,2ºC. 

Fui fazer a minha habitual caminhada à beira-mar ao final da tarde e, apesar da nortada não estar muito forte, em mangas de camisa já quase, quase, que dava para bater o dente... 

Mínima de 14,6ºC, já deu para refrescar a casa


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2018 às 00:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> De regresso ao Litoral Norte. Que diferença... máxima de 23,9ºC e neste momento apenas 17,2ºC.
> 
> ...



Por Rio Tinto já tive noites piores nos últimos dias, hoje ainda se aguenta relativamente bem estar de t-shirt 

De tarde dei um saltinho à praia de Matosinhos. Nortada moderada a tornar o ambiente um pouco desagradável e a temperatura da água também não era muito propícia a banhos


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 09:05)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,5°C
20,8°C
72% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 13:40)

Já esta a trovoada a oeste de Espinho/Porto
Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 15:23)

Boas tardes,

O céu foi carregando ao longo da manhã aqui pelo Porto e neste momento já se encontra completamente encoberto. Estão apenas 23,7ºC mas abafado com uma HR de 79%. Uma chuvinha seria muito bem vinda, mas se vier não é para já...


----------



## rokleon (27 Ago 2018 às 15:39)

Obs descritiva: Aqui o céu de manhã começou quase limpo e foi ficando cada vez mais nublado. Neste momento, céu quase todo nublado. Nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2018 às 17:13)

Boas,

Muito abafado na Praia da Francelos, registo uns impressionantes *32ºC *

Vento rodou para Leste

Ontem por esta hora tinha *18ºC*


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 18:06)

Boas,
Céu encoberto , nuvens altas e médias ( vamos ver se vou ter trovoada e aguaceiros mais logo)
Abafado 
Temperatura de 30,0°C
54% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2018 às 18:28)

Está muito abafado por Rio Tinto, há pouco tempo ainda caíram algumas pingas.

Panorama neste momento para Oeste, desde Rio Tinto.


----------



## rokleon (27 Ago 2018 às 18:51)

Começou agora mesmo a cair aguaceiros por aqui.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2018 às 18:52)

Céu muito escuro para Sul de Rio Tinto devido à célula que está neste momento na zona de Espinho.


----------



## rokleon (27 Ago 2018 às 18:54)

rokleon disse:


> Começou agora mesmo a cair aguaceiros por aqui.


São as chuvas que vêm de Sul. Radar:




Já parou mas pode haver mais.


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 18:57)

Chuva
Gondomar ( são Cosme )
27,1°C
Está chover 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 19:10)

Já parou 
26,8°C
57% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (27 Ago 2018 às 19:19)

Ouvi dois roncos de trovão. Um mais audível há 2 minutos e outro agora.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Ago 2018 às 19:44)

Rio Tinto, há instantes. Do outro lado, um belo pôr-do-Sol. A ver se ainda sou presenteado com alguma célula jeitosa, até agora só chuviscos.


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2018 às 20:03)

Relâmpago a SE 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (27 Ago 2018 às 20:08)

Relâmpago brutal a Sul!
Espetacular...


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2018 às 20:19)

Curto aguaceiro com pingas grossas que já parou. Bastante virga visível no céu.


----------



## rokleon (27 Ago 2018 às 20:33)

Chuva algo residual, gotas algo grossas neste momento. Da a sensação que vai aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 21:05)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rio Tinto, há instantes. Do outro lado, um belo pôr-do-Sol. A ver se ainda sou presenteado com alguma célula jeitosa, até agora só chuviscos.


Fui vê-lo à praia, claro...  Foi bonito, de facto.
Apanhei umas pingas à ida para Leça e no regresso, mesmo quando estava a entrar no carro, começou a cair bem; o suficiente para lavar as ainda remanescentes poeiras do Maciço Calcário Estremenho que teimavam em não largar o carro! 

Anda vi dois ou três flashes também. 
Neste momento tudo calmo, mas pelo radar ainda não acabou por aqui.  Aliás, aquela célula de Aveiro parece vir na nossa direção


----------



## Gates (27 Ago 2018 às 21:08)

Gaia litoral, vão caindo neste momento gotas grossas mas dispersas... Vamos a ver se a coisa acelera um pouco.


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 21:14)

Gondomar 
Chuva a engrossar 
Gotas grossas 
24,6°C
69% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

Já ronca, vindo de Sul 

Vai chovendo com gotas grossas e esparsas.

22.0ºc actuais, vento S 12 Km/h e 77% HR.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 21:22)

A fanfarra está a chegar... 

Saudades disto...


----------



## ruka (27 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

João Pedro disse:


> A fanfarra está a chegar...
> 
> Saudades disto...


muita animação para as próximas horas... IPMA já emitiu aviso amarelo de precipitação e trovoada


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 21:31)

daqui a pouco vou para a estrada ver o que se passa a nivel de trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

Trovoada


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2018 às 21:32)

Relâmpago e trovão para norte


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 21:35)

ruka disse:


> muita animação para as próximas horas... IPMA já emitiu aviso amarelo de precipitação e trovoada


Oxalá que nos calhe alguma coisa


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 21:43)

Chove
1,3 mm 
23,6°C
75% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (27 Ago 2018 às 21:47)

Alguns clarões visíveis à uns minutos e um raio visível à 2min!


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2018 às 21:52)

Vários relâmpagos a SSW, ainda bastante distantes


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 21:58)

Chuva moderada e 18,1ºC. Tão bom...


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2018 às 22:16)

Vejo relâmpagos para s/ssw 

Caiu um curto aguaceiro de gotas muito grossas e que acumulou 0.3 mm.

A noite segue tropical com 22.1 °c.


----------



## joselamego (27 Ago 2018 às 22:17)

23,1 °C
1,8 mm acumulado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2018 às 22:20)

Boa noite.

Dia quente, bafiento, húmido e que, mesmo sem sol em parte da tarde, era algo desagradável.

Claro está que a minha sensação era aumentada por um *estado do tipo "gripal"*, vulgo "bichinhos" apanhados numa piscina municipal aqui do burgo - pejada de gente das 10h às 19h, estas piscinas pouco profundas são um convite à proliferação vírico-bacteriana quando a manutenção não é a melhor, e\ou as pessoas não providenciam uma melhor higiene no pré e no durante banho.
Sabe mesmo mal andar a contas com uma conjuntivite e dor de garganta + típico "pingo" em alturas de calor. Ora bolas! Mesmo...

Posto isto, a trovoada chegou após as 20h, tendo visto um raio na zona norte do concelho e outros já intra-nuvens nas últimas 2 h.
Lá choveu um pouco, mas não acumulou.
Apesar de estar menos quente lá fora do que cá dentro (22,9ºC vs 25,5ºC), abrir as janelas de momento é convidar toda a humidade a entrar. Então é que se tornaria quente e abafada a noite...E eu quero é dormir. 

*Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 33,2ºC

Tactual: 22,9ºC
Hr: 66%*​


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 22:36)

Chuva forte agora em Espinho. Estou à beira mar e de vez em quando alguns raios e relampagos


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:36)

A temperatura vai baixando, 17,3ºC neste momento. Não chove e a lua está cheia de vontade de romper por entre as nuvens. 
Espero que não consiga! 
Deixo umas fotos do pôr do sol, foi bonitinho  



Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Stormy Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 27-08-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 22:38)

Como se chamam aqueles raios que é so no ar? Nao chegam a tocar em terra. Estao a dar esses neste momento a oeste

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia quente, bafiento, húmido e que, mesmo sem sol em parte da tarde, era algo desagradável.
> 
> ...


OK, nunca mais vou a uma piscina, NUNCA MAIS! 
As melhoras


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:48)

Miguel96 disse:


> Como se chamam aqueles raios que é so no ar? Nao chegam a tocar em terra. Estao a dar esses neste momento a oeste
> 
> Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


Intra-nuvem


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:51)

Chove bem agora


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:52)

Que flash agora mesmo! 
Seguido de um ronco profundo e prolongado...


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

Ja consegui fotos da trovoada com a maquina, mais logo eu ponho 

Agora, a trovoada continua







Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruka (27 Ago 2018 às 22:56)

chove com muita intensidade


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 22:58)

O ISEP já conseguiu acumular 0,51mm. A estação de Lordelo segue a zeros...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2018 às 23:01)

trovao!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2018 às 23:07)

João Pedro disse:


> OK, nunca mais vou a uma piscina, NUNCA MAIS!
> As melhoras


Obrigado...
Epá, não faças isso, contribui para a economia local e para as farmácias deste país.

Falando a sério: Nem sou dados muito a estas coisas, mas esta fase do ano, com demasiada gente confinada a piscina relativamente pequenas, ou lagoas\lagos com pouca água corrente, convidam à proliferação da "bicharada".
Falando de higiene...bem, o hábito enraizado de urinar nas águas públicas é um "must" do tuga, escarrar também.

Certamente que depois deste episódio o meu sistema imunitário estará preparado, bem mais resistente, para me aventurar de novo nestes locais - também precisamos disto!
Mas não havia necessidade nenhuma nesta fase do ano com calor...

Cá vou ouvindo trovões. Vi agora mesmo um raio com uma amplitude de 5-7 km.
Vai chovendo fraco a moderadamente - ainda não acumulou.


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

A trovoada continua com uns belos raios sobre o mar






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Ago 2018 às 23:09)

A noite é vossa, pessoal do litoral norte! Eu cá vou vendo os relâmpagos por trás da serra do Marão.


----------



## remember (27 Ago 2018 às 23:12)

João Pedro disse:


> A temperatura vai baixando, 17,3ºC neste momento. Não chove e a lua está cheia de vontade de romper por entre as nuvens.
> Espero que não consiga!
> Deixo umas fotos do pôr do sol, foi bonitinho
> 
> ...



Magnifico pôr do Sol!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 23:15)

Aristocrata disse:


> Obrigado...
> Epá, não faças isso, contribui para a economia local e para as farmácias deste país.
> 
> Falando a sério: Nem sou dados muito a estas coisas, mas esta fase do ano, com demasiada gente confinada a piscina relativamente pequenas, ou lagoas\lagos com pouca água corrente, convidam à proliferação da "bicharada".
> ...


Ó meu Deus... (tenho uma imaginação muito fértil e já estou a imaginar coisas que não devo...) 

A lua lá conseguiu finalmente romper o manto de nuvens... mas não deve ser por muito tempo. 
A estação de Lordelo finalmente a mostrar acumulação; 1mm


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 23:18)

remember disse:


> Magnifico pôr do Sol!


Obrigado!  Com os cumprimentos da mãe de todos nós...


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2018 às 23:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Que flash agora mesmo!
> Seguido de um ronco profundo e prolongado...



Por ai foi um flash, mas visto daqui  foi um belo raio seguido de um ronco bem forte, ainda o (os) consegui apanhar, já mesmo no limite da exposição:







Sigo agora com *0.8 mm* acumulados, e 21.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2018 às 23:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Ó meu Deus... (tenho uma imaginação muito fértil e já estou a imaginar coisas que não devo...)


Isso!
*Vá, relaxa...*Somos o produto de milhões de anos de badalhoqueira da nossa espécie. 
Nada a temer...


Ainda sem acumulação, sigo com aguaceiro fraco, ouvindo a trovoada mais ao longe.

*Tactual: 21,7ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2018 às 23:22)

Snifa disse:


> Por ai foi um flash, mas visto daqui  foi um belo raio seguido de um ronco bem forte, ainda o (os) consegui apanhar, já mesmo no limite da exposição:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Epá!  Brutalíssima!  
Magnífica, Nuno!


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

Por aqui desisti de fotografar. Relâmpagos muito espaçados mas brutais.


Já filmei muitos no quadrante leste. Bons trovões longínquos também.


----------



## PauloSR (28 Ago 2018 às 00:00)

Boa noite! Depois de uma noite com imensos relâmpagos vislumbrados bem ao longe, eis que ela se aproxima e com força... 
Chove de forma moderada neste momento...


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2018 às 00:09)

Maioritariamente no mar






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (28 Ago 2018 às 00:56)

Gaia sul junto à praia. Chuvadas esporádicas. Ouvi vários "rebentamentos" vindos do mar. Mas parecem afastados.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2018 às 01:06)

De vez em quando flashadas e raios a oeste

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2018 às 01:11)

Grande festival no mar





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2018 às 01:16)

Desde meia noite 
0,2 mm acumulado 
Ontem 1,8 mm





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2018 às 02:01)

Trovoada sem parar nas redondezas quase desde as 22H. Nenhuma passou aqui em cima. Esteve bom para a caçada.

Por volta da meia noite, as descargas surgiram em grande quantidade a oeste, e foi aí que decidi arranjar um spot para fotografar.

O melhor que consegui, em que por vezes chovia bastante, e eu em tronco nu com a T-shirt a proteger a câmara. 




27082018-_DSC0675 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




27082018-_DSC0691 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




28082018-_DSC0718 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




28082018-_DSC0809 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




28082018-_DSC0834 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




28082018-_DSC0868 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr

 A melhor ficou assim...que dor. Chovia bastante quando tirei esta e talvez ao mexer-me a objectiva girou.




28082018-_DSC0775 by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 02:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Trovoada sem parar nas redondezas quase desde as 20H. Nenhuma passou aqui em cima. Esteve bom para a caçada.
> 
> Por volta da meia noite e meia as descargas surgiram em grande quantidade a oeste, e foi aí que decidi arranjar um spot para fotografar.
> 
> ...



Fantásticas! Acho que também apanhei esse último. Nestes últimos 20/30min tem sido visíveis vários raios a norte.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 03:48)

Que chuvada e cada raio brutal acompanhado de valentes trovões!


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Ago 2018 às 03:56)

guimeixen disse:


> Que chuvada e cada raio brutal acompanhado de valentes trovões!



Brutal mesmo. Estava lá fora e antes de chegar a chuva até metia medo, já não via destes raios assim tão perto há bastante tempo. 


Que noite!!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 07:29)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões cada vez mais perto.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 07:46)

Que amanhecer espetacular! Trovões fortes acompanhado de cortinas de chuva, arco íris e está a dar sol!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Ago 2018 às 08:13)

As nuvens baixas aguentaram-se o suficiente para deixar vir esta última trovoada. Nestes últimos minutos vieram com uma velocidade enorme e já está tudo tapado.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2018 às 11:03)

Bom dia, 
Céu nublado / algum nevoeiro disperso 
Mínima de 18,8°C
19,5°C
85% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Ago 2018 às 12:03)

Bom dia.

Por cá a trovoada acalmou a partir da 1h. Pelas 7h não dei conta...Estou com os ouvidos entupidos. Acho que foi a única altura em que estava mesmo a dormir; foi uma noite quase em branco com este estado "febril"...

Logo após as 00h acumulei o 1º mm e pelas 7h mais 1 mm; perfaço assim *2,0 mm* neste episódio de chuva com trovoada.
Neste momento tudo encoberto, tecto de nuvens baixo\médio (no satélite combinado do IPMA toda a nossa costa ocidental e zonas até 50-100 km da costa apresentam nebulosidade deste tipo - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.satelite/index.jsp ). Não aparenta que venha a cair mais precipitação.
O vento sopra fraco de sul.

*Tactual: 19,1ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2018 às 14:25)

Esta noite na foz do rio Cávado.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Ago 2018 às 14:33)

Boa tarde aqui seguem as fotos da trovoada de ontem a oeste de Espinho, espero que gostem


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2018 às 15:54)

Boas,
Céu nublado
Espinho 
19,5°C
..................

Gondomar 
Céu nublado 
22,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (28 Ago 2018 às 16:22)

Amigos, abri um tópico com as fotos que tirei na Serra de Montemuro.
Quem quiser dar uma espreitadela..... be my guest! 

2018.08.27 & 28 - Trovoada na Serra de Montemuro (Resende)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Boas!

Em relação ao dia de ontem: passados tantos dias em casa, a trovoada veio logo na única noite em que tinha compromissos. Mas, felizmente, a meteorologia está no fundo da minha lista de prioridades  Resumidamente, passei a noite na zona da Reitoria do Porto e sempre que vinha à rua, lá via um clarão ou outro por trás dos edifícios. Quando cheguei a casa, pelas 2h45, ainda vi alguns raios para NW de Rio Tinto, mas a hora avançada da noite e a fraca frequência fez-me trocar a varanda pelos lençóis  

Para não ficar de mãos a abanar, apanhei esta amostra de raio. Ainda esperei por outro, mas acabei por desistir. Óbvio que segundos depois de parar a gravação, lá apareceu.


Antes, pelas 19h30, gravei este pequeno time-lapse. Mais tarde coloco umas fotos do pôr-do-Sol.


----------



## joselamego (28 Ago 2018 às 21:28)

19,0°C
Máximo de 24,5°C
0,3 mm acumulado de madrugada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2018 às 22:24)

Boas noites,
Mais um dia passado em trabalho de campo na serra d'Arga, com direito a assistir à romaria de São João d'Arga... que barulheira... 
Por volta das 5 e pouco da tarde o nevoeiro desceu a encosta granítica da serra e envolveu o mosteiro. Presenciar uma coisa assim quase no momento em que saía a procissão teve algo de místico... 

Já no regresso ao Porto, e ao descer a serra, pude observar uma coisa que em mais de um ano de idas lá nunca tinha presenciado; um fantástico capacete! Infelizmente não consegui registar, mas estava espectacular 

Agora pelo Porto, a noite segue fresquinha, com 16,9ºC, e céu bastante nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2018 às 22:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Trovoada sem parar nas redondezas quase desde as 22H. Nenhuma passou aqui em cima. Esteve bom para a caçada.
> 
> Por volta da meia noite, as descargas surgiram em grande quantidade a oeste, e foi aí que decidi arranjar um spot para fotografar.
> 
> ...


Fantásticas!  Valeu a pena a aventura...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Ago 2018 às 23:46)

Boa noite, já à algum tempo que não passo por aqui.
Esta madrugada foi bem animada com chuva e trovoada, ora no acumulado deste curto evento tenho *9mm*, nada mau.
Parece que vamos ter aumento da temperatura novamente, haver vamos.


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2018 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
O sol vai espreitando pelas muitas nuvens no céu
Mínima de 16,8°C
18,2°C 
82% HR 
1021 hPa 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 13:10)

Boa tarde,

Por cá o céu continua bastante encoberto por nuvens altas. Muito esbranquiçado. 21,0ºC agora.


----------



## RStorm (29 Ago 2018 às 13:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia quente, bafiento, húmido e que, mesmo sem sol em parte da tarde, era algo desagradável.
> 
> ...


É por essas e por outras, que eu não ponho os pés na piscina!
Opto sempre por ir à praia, é mais saudável e os perigos de contágio são praticamente nulos ou bastante reduzidos


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2018 às 18:03)

Boa tarde ,
De regresso a Gondomar 
Máxima de 25,5°C
23,5°C
63% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Ago 2018 às 19:59)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Em relação ao dia de ontem: passados tantos dias em casa, a trovoada veio logo na única noite em que tinha compromissos. Mas, felizmente, a meteorologia está no fundo da minha lista de prioridades  Resumidamente, passei a noite na zona da Reitoria do Porto e sempre que vinha à rua, lá via um clarão ou outro por trás dos edifícios. Quando cheguei a casa, pelas 2h45, ainda vi alguns raios para NW de Rio Tinto, mas a hora avançada da noite e a fraca frequência fez-me trocar a varanda pelos lençóis
> 
> ...



Aqui ficam as fotografias do entardecer de segunda-feira, dia 27/08.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 21:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui ficam as fotografias do entardecer de segunda-feira, dia 27/08.


Foi mesmo um belo fim de dia. Bonitas fotos


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2018 às 09:36)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,6°C
19,3°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2018 às 16:29)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
27,8°C
48% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia sem muita história pelo Porto e bastante semelhante ao de ontem; nebulosidade alta até mais ou menos meio da tarde, emprestando um ar esbranquiçado aos céus.

Calor, bastante abafado mesmo, devido à HR que bateu nos 100% hoje, apesar da máxima não ter passado dos 24,6ºC. A mínima já foi aos 13,3ºC. Já vai sendo tempo de começar a fechar as janelas durante a noite... 

Menos vento que ontem junto ao mar. Ainda se aguenta bem em manga curta, mas já se nota o fresquinho do outono... espero que seja para ficar 

17,9ºC neste momento e 90% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (30 Ago 2018 às 23:52)

Boa noite, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 28,0°C
21,7°C atual 
68% HR 
.......
Fiquei colocado em Marco de Canaveses 
Este ano será no norte que deixarei a minha estação meteorológica ligada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (31 Ago 2018 às 00:12)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima de 28,0°C
> 21,7°C atual
> ...



Fico contente por ti, ficas bem mais perto de casa e da família!


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,5°C
20,5°C
74% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (31 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

joselamego disse:


> Boa noite,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima de 28,0°C
> 21,7°C atual
> ...


Ainda bem amigo, bem mais perto dos teus! Ficamos à espera de fotos de Marco de Canaveses  abraço

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (31 Ago 2018 às 23:24)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 33,1°C
26,0°C
54% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia, ainda jovem, cheio de sol e névoa pelo Porto. Parece que vamos chegar aos 35ºC por aqui hoje... fixe... 
Já nos 27,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Set 2018 às 10:02)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mais um dia, ainda jovem, cheio de sol e névoa pelo Porto. Parece que vamos chegar aos 35ºC por aqui hoje... fixe...
> Já nos 27,8ºC neste momento.



Para a semana o panorama já será bem diferente


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2018 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical 24.3°C 

Neste momento na Praia de Valadares, vento Leste moderado estão 31°C


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2018 às 10:42)

Bom dia.

Por cá, ontem tivemos um dia muito quente. Algo abafado. A *Tmáx* foi de *34,7ºC*.

Hoje temos o rei sol já a queimar e o vento a soprar de NE.

*Tmín: 16,8ºC

Tactual: 27,9ºC
Hr: 42%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana. *


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 10:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Para a semana o panorama já será bem diferente


A partir de amanhã já... 

Espero ser esta a última vez este ano que vejo 35ºC no Porto, mas nunca se sabe...
Tatual: 30,5ºC.


----------

